# Visa issued but what does it mean?



## natpryce (Feb 17, 2012)

OK sorry for sounding completely dumb here but just got my husbands visa back & there is no sign of KOL req on it so presume they didn't want to issue us that. Anyways all it says is TYPE: Spouse/CP to me,number of entries multiple & valid from 02/07/12 -01/10/2014. Guess I just presumed we'd get the KOL but now don't understand what this means for us.
So are we now on a 2 yr probation period? Then once that period is up presuming they don't change the rules do we then have to apply for ILR.
So in the meantime before that period is up should my husband get his KOL test done ready. Sorry for all the questions.
Many thanks for your help.
Kind regards,
Natalie


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

natpryce said:


> OK sorry for sounding completely dumb here but just got my husbands visa back & there is no sign of KOL req on it so presume they didn't want to issue us that. Anyways all it says is TYPE: Spouse/CP to me,number of entries multiple & valid from 02/07/12 -01/10/2014. Guess I just presumed we'd get the KOL but now don't understand what this means for us.
> So are we now on a 2 yr probation period? Then once that period is up presuming they don't change the rules do we then have to apply for ILR.
> So in the meantime before that period is up should my husband get his KOL test done ready. Sorry for all the questions.
> Many thanks for your help.
> ...


First of all congratulations on the visa being issued

Second, yes, without the KOL REQ you are on the 27 month probationary spouse visa. I think at the end of the 24th month (but possibly 28 days before the end of the 24th month-that's the part I'm not quite sure of) you (and many others of us here) will be able to apply for the ILR. You should be preparing to take the Life In The UK test sometime before you've been in the UK on your visa, preferably at least a month before you apply for the ILR to give your test results enough time to work through the system and appear as done. 

That application for the ILR timing is, as you note, subject to the implementation of the proposal to extend the probationary period to five years, and any other rules in effect at the time of ILR application. 

**THIRD** Another poster a few weeks ago requested an explanation from the UKBA as to why, although qualified for the discretionary KOL REQ endorsement, he/she did not receive it. 

The result of the questioning email?

He/she was return emailed with what amounts to an 'Oops, our bad, please attend this specially arranged appointment to receive a corrected visa with the endorsement'

I'm a wimp. I would have been *inclined to let it go knowing dropping the KOL REQ endorsement is one of the proposed changes the UKBA is hoping to make* to the family migration route. But I am completely impressed by the poster who went on to achieve that endorsement!


----------

